# can i have dp and become a cagefighter????



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

i have had depersonalization for 3 years now from drug abuse(12 smoking weed),i have been on medication but i will be changing it because i still have dp symptoms.when the symptoms go away which my psychiatrist thinks will(he is putting me on valdoxan,have you heard of it?)can i train to become a mma fighter ie cage fighter?like if im on medication can my symptoms accour again if im in a high intensive situation?also does medication for dp sort of damping your emotions?thanks guys im new to this site(just today)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

exercise helps bro. I myself train BJJ, Boxing and muay thai although I am not looking to join any fight leagues. Its just for fun and it keeps me distracted.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

[quote name='rodo' timestamp='1317936755' post='241588']
exercise helps bro. I myself train BJJ, Boxing and muay thai although I am not looking to join any fight leagues. Its just for fun and it keeps me distracted.
[/quote

Great thanks man


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

You can do anything you want with DP, and you should not let DP keep you from doing what you love. That's why I started skateboarding again and jamming with my friends. Then only thing DP is going to do is make you feel discomfort.

And the good thing about doing activities with DP is that you will have moments were you think, "Hey I completely forgot about DP for like 15 minutes". It's a great feeling.


----------

